# Need a change of direction in your music?



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Get one of these. 

http://sudbury.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...-Elvis-Jump-Suit-with-Belt-W0QQAdIdZ134901084


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Nice threads, man. 

Ah, memories...

Fresh out of high school, 1977, I took a job playing guitar/bass/keys in a country/Elvis tribute band. The bandleader/impersonator would dress up and really get into it. I remember it as being very corny, but it played well to the small town crowds, and we made very good money for the time. I lasted a year before switching to a more progressive band (better money, no keys, less travel), but "Elvis" was popular for several more years. We laughed about it at the time, but it was great small time show business.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Thank you. Thank you very much. kkjuw


----------



## buckaroobanzai (Feb 2, 2006)

Of course, some might wonder why shoretyus was trolling kijiji looking for sequined jumpsuits in the first place......


----------

